# Tell me about brillion seeders



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm considering buying a brillion seeder to plant my alfalfa this spring. I borrowed a little 5 foot seeder last fall and I want something bigger than that. I was looking at a ssb-10 or a ss-10. I was under the impression the ssb had the large seed box in addition to small box but the ss-10 I am looking at also has the large box. What is the difference in the two models then? Also was there any change to the seeders when Landoll bought them besides changing the paint scheme? Thanks, Hayden


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SSB-10 has a large and a small seed box whereas the SS-10 just has one seed box(large)...both are trailed. I like the SSBP-10 which is a 3point pickup....really nice about getting right into the corners and it also has the large and small seed box. Very few changes in the seeders in the last several years. Get the track removers and the acre meter....both can be added to a unit that does not have them. Later models are difficult to find....especially in the South. And new ones are not easy to get...usually have to order them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I was thinking that the ss-10 only had one seed box but the one I was looking at on tractorhouse looks to have two boxes....that is what confused me. I'm guessing the small box is used for alfalfa, clover, and timothy while the large is for seeds like orchard and fescue?

I'm looking to a buy a lightly used unit....good to hear that the acre meter and track removers can be added if it is not already equipped.


Vol said:


> SSB-10 has a large and a small seed box whereas the SS-10 just has one seed box(large)...both are trailed. I like the SSBP-10 which is a 3point pickup....really nice about getting right into the corners and it also has the large and small seed box. Very few changes in the seeders in the last several years. Get the track removers and the acre meter....both can be added to a unit that does not have them. Later models are difficult to find....especially in the South. And new ones are not easy to get...usually have to order them.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not surprising about Tractorhouse....half the folks that list them do not put the correct model for some reason...

Regards, Mike

Click the specs for the standard series and it will download a complete model chart.

http://brillionfarmeq.com/content/index.php/products/seeders/agricultural-seeders/specs/


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, I have seen quite a few mislabeled advertisements on tractorhouse but they have a picture of the serial number tag of the seeder and it is stamped ss-10.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking at that spec sheet, looks like all pull types now have hydraulic lift. My 10'er is pull type but I have to pull it up on blocks to get the wheels off.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

After looking at the specs on Brillions chart it looks like the ss-10 the brome box can be added as an option while it is standard on the ssb-10.....this could explain why the ss-10 I was looking at had two boxes. But why have the two models then if the brome box can be added as an option or am I missing something? I am guessing the brome box is the large box....is this correct?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't buy a Brillion seeder that has the name Brillion written out in yellow script. These are even older type seeders and they used a thinner sheet metal in the seed boxes and have had alot of problems with stress fractures. Stay with the models that have a printed sticker type emblem with Brillion printed in black lettering.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Actually Hayden, the sticker is black with Brillion in white lettering.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> Don't buy a Brillion seeder that has the name Brillion written out in yellow script. These are even older type seeders and they used a thinner sheet metal in the seed boxes and have had alot of problems with stress fractures. Stay with the models that have a printed sticker type emblem with Brillion printed in black lettering.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Where were you when I bought mine a few years ago? I have a yellow stenciled brillion. No issues though, yet...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> Where were you when I bought mine a few years ago? I have a yellow stenciled brillion. No issues though, yet...


That's great stack em....probably yours has been taken care of and never abused. Typically, the stress fractures start on the ends of the boxes....and some of the box lids can become sprung or hard to close when this develops.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, well then yes, I do have problems... My lids don't shut worth a crap.  Haven't noticed any cracks, but I will surely look close now! Thanks Vol!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

What do y'all think of this seeder? This is the one that has two boxes like a ssb-10 but the serial number tag says ss-10. http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8352735


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I wish it was sitting in my shed looks sweet . That would save a lot of trips over the field with my heavy clay.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

That is a great looking seeder.

Just wondering though if you really need it. We get great stands by mixing the alfalfa in the fertilizer buggy then rolling with a cultipacker or drag barrow.

We had an old Brillion seeder that we used to use until it rusted out. Since we switched to spreading seed with the fertilizer we haven't missed it.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JMT said:


> That is a great looking seeder.
> 
> Just wondering though if you really need it. We get great stands by mixing the alfalfa in the fertilizer buggy then rolling with a cultipacker or drag barrow.
> 
> We had an old Brillion seeder that we used to use until it rusted out. Since we switched to spreading seed with the fertilizer we haven't missed it.


 The place I get to spread my fertilizer won't do seed.....I asked about them doing some timothy like that to thicken up a winter killed new seeding. For alfalfa I really would prefer to get the precision of a brillion vs broadcast with as expensive as the seed is. I guess I'm a bit hesitant to broadcasting seed for a new seeding because I tried to establish orchard grass one time by broadcasting it myself and it did not turn out so good.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

We have done good broadcasting orchard grass in fertilizer too. Just cut fertilizer rate in half and double spread (with alfalfa too), to make sure you get even coverage.

Take your seed to your fertilizer dealer and they should be able to add it to the mix and cut the rate. If they won't then I would find another dealer.

How many acres do you sow each year?. It would take a lot of seed saved to pay for the seeder. You could rent it out to neighbors though.

How do others justify owning a seeder?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I own a brillion seeder for alfalfa just like I own a white planter for corn and soybeans. I figure it's the cost of doing business. Alfalfa seed is pretty expensive, and can be fairly easily injured, and chucking it out there with a spreader cart seems a little harsh. Don't get me wrong, I've seeded alfalfa with an endgate seeder when I was just starting out, but would never go back on a bet.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JMT said:


> We have done good broadcasting orchard grass in fertilizer too. Just cut fertilizer rate in half and double spread (with alfalfa too), to make sure you get even coverage.
> 
> Take your seed to your fertilizer dealer and they should be able to add it to the mix and cut the rate. If they won't then I would find another dealer.
> 
> ...


 The way I can justify owning a seeder is by being able to do the work myself when I want it done. I am not in much of an agricultural area so there is no way I can rent one or hire a neighbor to do it.....this goes for about everything. Even if the fertilizer place would spread seed I doubt they would come if I happened to be replanting just a few acres at the time since it is a 40 minute drive from their place to mine.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

If a seeder works for you then that one looks like it could not be any better. Looks like new. What year is it?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You can get by using less seed with a brillion seeder then by broadcasting.IIRC they say use a 1/3 less seed.All the seed is at correct depth vs some on top and some to deep when broadcasting and working it in.


----------

